# beaver huntin



## BooTz007

is it legal to "hunt" i.e. shoot beaver in michigan? i couldnt find nothing in the dnr site, i swear our dnr site is one of the most difficult to navigate..

thanks, BooTz007


----------



## FAAMECH

I believe its in there. Cant shoot a muskrat, mink, otter or beaver. Its listing in the trapping section under Illegal to:


----------



## SNAREMAN

Only under a wildlife damage permit or if you have a animal damage control license.


----------



## Fur-minator

Here is a copy of the rules as they are on the online guide. I believe the hand book has the same list under Fur Harvester Rules.



*It is illegal to:* 

Use any kind of a trap other than a foothold, body-gripping or conibear-type trap unless specifically otherwise provided.
Use a foothold trap with a jaw spread exceeding a number 2 foothold trap when taking mink or muskrat.
Use snares or live traps. Exceptions: See Beaver and Otter Trapping Regulations, Winter Fox and Coyote Non-Lethal Cable Restraints and Live Traps (below).
Use a trap with teeth or serrations.
Use or have in possession or transport in an area frequented by wild animals a catching device of any kind without permanent etching or a metal tag bearing the user's name and address or Michigan driver license number. Exception: See Beaver and Otter Trapping Regulations.
Set a steel trap within 50 feet of any water in Zone 1 before Oct. 25, before Nov. 1 in Zone 2 or before Nov. 10 in Zone 3, unless a duffer-type, egg-type or similarly designed foothold trap for raccoon is used, or a body-gripping or conibear trap that is placed four feet or more above the ground. See hunting and trapping zone descriptions and map.
Molest or disturb or set a trap in the internal compartment of any structure such as a lodge, hut, push-up, house, hole, nest, burrow or den of a badger, beaver, mink, muskrat or raccoon, whether occupied or not, or molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNRE Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.
Set a trap on a beaver dam or lodge unless the trap is submerged below the water.
Transport or possess live game taken from the wild, except under a rehabilitation permit or as specified in a Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.
Stake, put out or set a catching device at any time before the day the open season begins.
Use a multiple catch or colony trap except for taking muskrats, provided the trap is completely submerged. Colony traps must be constructed of steel and be no larger than eight inches high, eight inches wide and 36 inches deep. (Nuisance control operators MAY use colony traps for muskrats and other species.)
Bring a live raccoon or skunk into Michigan.
*Shoot a muskrat, beaver, otter, mink, fisher or marten, except under DNRE permit.* Coyote, fox, raccoon, bobcat and badger may be killed in traps by furtakers using .22 caliber or smaller rimfire firearms, except for junior fur harvesters with trap-only licenses.


----------



## multibeard

There actually used to be a mink hunting season. Can't remember when it was taken off the books.


----------

